# James Renwick on zeal and meekness



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2022)

Let zeal be accompanied with meekness, that you may be free from passion and prejudice; and let meekness be backed with zeal, that you may be free of lukewarmness and indifference. Let meekness be extended toward all persons, and zeal against all sins; and if you would not lose your ground, be positive against sin in the first proposal and motion thereof; you will not get it shifted by, and yourselves kept free though there may be an unwillingness unto it.

For the reference, see James Renwick on zeal and meekness.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------

